# pictures



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Here are some pictures of my lil demons I took Mea is the bigger one and Miya is the lil one. My dad loaned me his digital camera that I have to return on Saturday so I am making the most of it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Aaaaawwwwww! What adorable little kids you have, Vanessa!


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I know! lol! Atleast I do that good.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

They're EEEEEEVIL! Hope they have fun TOTing.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> They're EEEEEEVIL! Hope they have fun TOTing.


Are you kidding me? My 3 year old picks pockets and I never showed her that. Getting free candy she is heaven


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Beautiful children. I'll bet they are a joy.*


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah, when they are sleeping.


----------

